

Feedly coughs to cockup, kills Google+ login as users flee - greenyoda
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/11/08/feedly_kills_google_plus_login/

======
nacs
You'd think all the complaints about Youtube's forced Google+ integration
would have given them a hint that it was a bad idea.

Also a company that basically got a second wind because of people fleeing
Google's Reader decide they want to force integration with Google even more?

